# LGB STAINZ



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I've been at this hobby for quite a long time, and I have come to the conclusion that LGB's Stainz Locomotive is one of the best performing locos out there. Even when compared to other LGB locos of similar size, it the one that gives me the most reliable performance.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The Mercedes 220D of model railroad equipment. Basic, not the best looking thing, but does the job, and will do it for 1,000,000 miles with little muss or fuss. 

The argument is, which are better? The Growlers, the 1970s-80s era 2010/2010 or the modern ones with sound?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

The argument is, which are better? The Growlers, the 1970s-80s era 2010/2010 or the modern ones with sound?





I vote for the 2010/2017Ds  I prefer the metal Walschertz gear to the later plastic Allen straight link-- Even if the straight link IS the more prototypical for the Stainz. The Walschertz allows for more bashing potential. I also really think that the older ones were a bit stronger pullers as well... Then if you add the power tender you have a loco that has 12 power pickups, 2 motors, 8 drive wheels, still runs and looks good on R-1 curves. It will also pull just about anything and everything you want to put behind it. 

Now if we could just get Marklin to re-issue it in a truly American (or even British) outline...  

My bashed 2017....


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I would agree, I have one now, a 2010 from the 1980s, with the DARK brown cab.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I also agree that the earlier Stainz seems to be a stronger puller. I have both an earlier model with the red tail light and a newer model with the scratchy sound. The older one is the better performer. I run both with a sound car behind. The sound on the new one is switched off. I can make the same sound as the factory installed steam sound in my shop with a piece of sandpaper and a block of wood. I don't know why LGB changed sound cards in these locos. The first release of them had a good sound.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

the conclusion that LGB's Stainz Locomotive is one of the best performing locos out there. ...the one that gives me the most reliable performance.

signed! 
i have the one, that came with the first LGB-freight-starterset and the one, that came with the blue train. both pre-smokestack and pre-sound, but both hard as mules.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

On the American loco side, the forney and the D&RGW #50 diesel are just as robust as the stainz, and have simiiar pulling power.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I can agrre with that Dan. I have seen the Forney in operation, and I am awaiting delivery of a #50 diesel. I look forward to putting it to good use.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

The 2017's prototype? lol Kind of a sad looking little beast.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

wow cool little engine -like the marker lights too 


we have one that is a bit similar at the forney museum here in denver 

i too have several stainzs including an old brown with no lift rings-yet numbered 2 on the cab 

all of mine are the old metal rods and run well 

i think the newer ones began to use a different metal for the engine weight-this is also the case on chinese versus old german made forneys-slightly lighter but does make a difference in hauling capability


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The main reason the newer engines are lighter is lead is no longer used to cast weights. 

Our trains need to be environment friendly.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Another issue came to mind as I started to run trains this Spring. My older Stainz, the one with the red rear light and the metal drive rods, smokes beautifully, while any of the newer versions need too much voltage, thus speed, to smoke. The issue of LGB smoke generators has been discussed many times in the past on these forums. I have found that locos with the five volt generator always smoke great. The eighteen volt smoke generators almost never put out but a wisp of smoke. And outdoors that wisp is awfully difficult to see. 

I have often thought of some kind of burning substance, like a punk, or an insense cone. But have never tried anything of the sort.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan, true on the 5V smoke. None of my Stainz(en) had smoke, but I have an old 2080 that smokes VERY well with the 18V unit.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Some engines have the 24 volt smoke unit, these do not smoke well unless you are at jet plane speeds. 

LGB runs the 5 volt units on 6 volts and they smoke very well. 

You can get Liionel units that are rated at 14 to 16 volts, exact fit to replace the LGB units and at half the price.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Lionel units, are they Seuthe also, or made by Lionel? Sounds like something to look into. 

BTW, speaking of older Stainz, there is a "growler" for sale over on GSM....


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 05/10/2008 7:02 PM
Dan, true on the 5V smoke. None of my Stainz(en) had smoke, but I have an old 2080 that smokes VERY well with the 18V unit. 






Very interesting, about the 18 volt unit. I assumed that all LGB larger locos had 5 volt units.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 05/11/2008 6:38 AM
Lionel units, are they Seuthe also, or made by Lionel? Sounds like something to look into. 

BTW, speaking of older Stainz, there is a "growler" for sale over on GSM....





OK, my head hurts trying to figure out what GSM means. I had a whole thread on the old MLS about abbreviations, and how I feel about them. Nothing personal mind you. Please come forth with what those three letters stand for. all I can come up with is , Goat skim milk, Great slippery monsters, Good scary movies, Gold saves money, /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Madman on 05/11/2008 7:11 PM 
Posted By Spule 4 on 05/10/2008 7:02 PM 
Dan, true on the 5V smoke. None of my Stainz(en) had smoke, but I have an old 2080 that smokes VERY well with the 18V unit. 

Very interesting, about the 18 volt unit. I assumed that all LGB larger locos had 5 volt units.


The older models did until about 20-25 years ago. Check a late 1980s/early 1990s catalog for more info. 

GSM = GScaleMad, another large scale fourm, talked about a few times here.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I have LGB stainz 2020 i was kid in 1985 i have never have any problem to breakdown yet. it 23 year old it running pretty good i take care it! i add motorized tender for staniz. Also i have another 0-4-0 type is American version 2017 with motorized tender color gray LG&B in 1991 is 17 year old. Both didnt have smoke unit. and no sound. alot time i replace rubber traction tire. 

Bryan


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

None of the Toytrain models have the 5 volt circuit. Lights and smoke are the 24 volt version. 
Split case engines had the 18 volt smoke stacks. 
Remember that the screw in bulbs are always 18 volts, plug-in bulbs if flat on top are 5 volts and round tops are 24 volts.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

dan thanks for the lionel smoke unit tip -how would you use these in a stainz stack-seems the stack is one peice-or blocked for the non-smokers 

i have come the the conclusiong that some of em smoke better than others-luck of the unit-i have duplicates of exact engines-some 5v versions-like the 2076 
-some stainzs- 
some seuthe units just pour smoke -my mikado and old 2076- 
my swiss rack, chinese made DRG forney and 2176, much less 

i think theres variation in the specs-the slit that allow fluid into the heater, the heater itself and it surrounding tube, etc


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

if i remember right, for the stainz the smoke generators came as complete replacement stacks.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Dan, 

I have a split motor case Stainz that smokes very well. It has the simple lever on/off switch on the underside of the loco at the base of the smoke stack. If that's an 18 volt unit it performs well, being that I don't run at that high a voltage.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Stainz smoke units ARE the entire stack (Made it a real joy to shorten the one on my 2017). The base bolt goes clear through the boiler, the outside of the stack is the fluid receptical and the electrical contacts are on the bottom. Yes they run on full track voltage, and to replace the smoke unit you pretty much have to replace the whole stack (putting an insert unit in would probably be more trouble than it's worth).


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The older Stainz with the split case is a solid stack and there are several versions (at least 3) of this stack as one is an American style. (Straight, Funnel, and Large round top). 

The newer Stainz have the insert as in the 30th anniversary set, or the newer work train the Stainz with the chuff sound. 

Seems like Moguls all have a 5 volt circuit, but the stainz has many versions.


----------

